

Elvis Presley passport exposes security flaw [Automatic Passport Checking] - dantheman
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/02/19/passport.security/?hpt=T2

======
dantheman
I think it's funny how manufacturing the paper portion of the passport is the
hard part.

